# Proyecto: PIC 16F84A



## Meta (Mar 18, 2008)

Hola:

Me gustaría hacer entre todos nosotros lograr que una palabra se vea en un televisor convencional con el *PIC16F84A*. Aunque sea como cosas de estas que se muestra en imágenes de aquí abajo. Todo en asm del 16F84.






















El proyecto final sería muy básico, es decir, ser capaz de que la pantalla muestre un mensaje arriba que diga *PIC16F84A* y más abajo que te muestre las entradas y salidas activadas o no. A parte de esto, encontrar documentación para hacer el diseño del circuito sobre todo la conexión de señal de vídeo.

He encontrado una Web para que se hagan una idea.

http://server-die.alc.upv.es/asignaturas/TEII/2006-07/Web_C05/02.html

Ejemplo resultado final:






Cualquier información que encuentre, opinión, comentarios, cualquier tipo de ayuda lo expresan aquí en este tema.

Muchas gracias.

PD: Al final el proyecto lo haré en placa PCB con* Altium Designer*.


----------



## Meta (Mar 18, 2008)

Aquí se poeuden bajar la simulación de proteus que hice sobre la web


----------

